# Confused by FreeBSD



## learningaboutbsd (Jun 9, 2012)

*I*s this an *OS*? *C*an it be used as an *OS*? *S*hould it?

*T*here are no good guides anywhere -- en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeBSD

*F*eel free to help.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 9, 2012)

You can start from the FreeBSD Handbook.

Link: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

Happy trolling


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2012)

learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> *F*eel free to help.



Feel free to read and apply the forum rules. They're in your email and PM. Also, we don't suffer trolls lightly here, so make sure you come up with something better for your next post.


----------



## learningaboutbsd (Jun 9, 2012)

*W*hy when asking for help, a few people on here are so rude?

*P*eople ask for help everywhere and it's unusual to receive this kind of negative response.

*I*s there a concise version of http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html?

*W*hat is 1.2.1 What Can FreeBSD Do? http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html meant for? *I*t's very technical. *I* don't understand it. *A*nd doesn't say what it's meant for plainly and clearly.

*I*s this better than windows or apple?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 9, 2012)

learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> people ask for help...



What's the question? The wikipedia link you posted explains it's an operating system in the first sentence. Did you have another question?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 9, 2012)

learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> is this better than windows or apple?



In what sense? FreeBSD is a better server than windows. Apple uses FreeBSD technology at it's core.


----------



## learningaboutbsd (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/nutshell.html

*T*hough it's very technical and *I* don't understand it. *I*s there a concise version of it? *T*he description on http://www.quora.com/FreeBSD also doesn't explain if it's better than the regular os people know about.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 9, 2012)

learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> is this better than windows or apple?



Oh come on, stop trolling.

Of course is it.


----------



## learningaboutbsd (Jun 9, 2012)

"In what sense? FreeBSD is a better server than windows."

*J*ust for a regular desktop. *I*s bsd FreeBSD meant for servers?

*A*nd for laptops and tablets.

"Apple uses FreeBSD technology at it's core." -- didn't know that. guess it's just better to have an apple os then. bsd seems like some kind backend users don't need to know about.

Thanks, that answers the original question. Problem solved.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 9, 2012)

learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> "In what sense? FreeBSD is a better server than windows."
> 
> just for a regular desktop. is bsd meant for servers?



You can run a desktop on it. Research and learn =)



			
				learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> and for laptops and tablets



I run it on laptops. I don't see an issue with tablets either



			
				learningaboutbsd said:
			
		

> "Apple uses FreeBSD technology at it's core." -- didn't know that. guess it's just better to have an apple os then. bsd seems like some kind backend users don't need to know about.
> 
> Thanks, that answers the original question. Problem solved.



That depends. Apple OSX is tied to it's hardware. FreeBSD is not. Also you'd be surprised on what users know about as there are many users with different needs. If you don't know what you need it for then you probably don't need it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2012)

Closed.


----------

